# Lighting question



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

I see that there are a few threads about lighting but none that awnsered my question. 

So my plan is to keep a cockatiel in my bedroom closet (The cage i want will be on wheels so he will be out in the room most of the day) But my room usaly doesn't get very much sun light and in winter it gets even less so i was wondering if this could be used in the closet. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5690+5711&pcatid=5711 The closet is about 6L feet x 3W feet x 8H feet. And the light outlet is about 5-6 feet high (i think). So would that light work like the sunshine or would it be not enough?

Thanks,


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think that bulb is full spectrum..so it wouldn't do much good. And your bedroom window filters sunlight so your bird isn't receiving natural sunlight from that. As to the closet, are you leaving the door open? Most people only place birds into the closet for "punishment."


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Eh, in a closet I'm thinking it would provide plenty of lighting. If your going for warmth also than an attaching light to the cage or one that sits on top would be good for that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why the closet? Cockatiels are flock animals, and like to be wherever the main activity is in the house. Even with the door open, a closet would quickly get confining and wouldn't have much visual stimulation (like from a window, or people moving around the house). Closets CAN be good for giving the long nights treatment, if the bird is put in there only to sleep. Other than that, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah but I do agree with the post above on the full spectrum light and the cage being in the closet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

cinnamonswirl said:


> Eh, in a closet I'm thinking it would provide plenty of lighting. If your going for warmth also than an attaching light to the cage or one that sits on top would be good for that.


Please don't give advice without a reliable source. Certain types of lights can damage a bird's sight, and can also create a heat/fire hazard when placed too close to the cage. I know you are excited to be learning about 'tiels, but giving off the cuff advice like this could put another user's bird in danger. 

PLEASE read this thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27124

It is very difficult to communicate with you since you do not allow users to send you private messages. Please also enable that feature on your profile.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I don't think that bulb is full spectrum..so it wouldn't do much good. And your bedroom window filters sunlight so your bird isn't receiving natural sunlight from that. As to the closet, are you leaving the door open? Most people only place birds into the closet for "punishment."


Yup the closet opens completly up  Was more for at night so he has a quite place to sleep and was thinking about turning it into a bird play house  .

Now with the light being full spectrum: *The world's only patented full-spectrum natural light* and here is what the staff said "Thank you for your question. Unlike limited spectrum compact fluorescents sold for home use, this bulb delivers full-spectrum natural light. Lighting that simulates natural daylight is critical for caged birds. It can help reduce feather plucking and aid in your bird's production of essential vitamins" 

So i thought it was full spectrum


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, I just won't comment on anymore threads. I'll only use this as information for myself.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Out of curiosity, why the closet? Cockatiels are flock animals, and like to be wherever the main activity is in the house. Even with the door open, a closet would quickly get confining and wouldn't have much visual stimulation (like from a window, or people moving around the house). Closets CAN be good for giving the long nights treatment, if the bird is put in there only to sleep. Other than that, I wouldn't recommend it.


Well the cage is on wheels so the tiel will be in a more active place during the day


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It might be full spectrum, i just didn't find it in the item description.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

green parakeet said:


> Well the cage is on wheels so the tiel will be in a more active place during the day


Then you shouldn't need a light for in the closet if the 'tiel is only in there at night. You can do a forum search for what properties a safe full spectrum light has. Just make sure this light is not going to harm your bird's sight.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Zoo Med Floor Lamp - ZM34610 - This would be ideal, you can sit it on top of the cage and it is a well known brand.

Zoo Med Avian Sun Bulb - ZM34505 -This is the bulb for the lamp above.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Solace. said:


> Zoo Med Floor Lamp - ZM34610 - This would be ideal, you can sit it on top of the cage and it is a well known brand.
> 
> Zoo Med Avian Sun Bulb - ZM34505 -This is the bulb for the lamp above.


Anyone know a cheaper place to get one of those? or maybie a diffrent model?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hahaha that's what i thought when i first looked around. On the bright side, it will lost very long and you will get your money's worth.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Avian-Deluxe-Floor-Lamp/dp/B000KHBSZE Theres that lamp at almost 50% off 

But i had another idea, i did a search and found that someone on these fourms used a 8$ clip-on lamp then just stuck a full spectrum in it. I think the light bulb they uesd was this one http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Avian-Compact-Florescent/dp/B000KH9S88/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top Do you think that would work?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i did a search and found that someone on these fourms used a 8$ clip-on lamp then just stuck a full spectrum in it. Do you think that would work?*
-----------------------------------------------

Yes, and you can put it on a timer to be on withing the daylight hours.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *i did a search and found that someone on these fourms used a 8$ clip-on lamp then just stuck a full spectrum in it. Do you think that would work?*
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Yes, and you can put it on a timer to be on withing the daylight hours.


Do you think this bulb would work in one? http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Avian-Compact-Florescent/dp/B000KH9S88/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top I think thats what they said they were useing.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....that will do. Thanks for the link I may get a couple for my mousebirds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Do you think this bulb would work in one? http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Avian-...pr_product_top I think thats what they said they were useing.


I have that same bulb set up in a lamp in my bird room so yes it'll work.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Is nine hours too long to have it on throughout the day? And will the light provide any heat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe 3 hours of fsl (full spectrum light) is the correct amount per day. I don't think bulbs designed for birds would produce heat, but i don't have one myself.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

9 hours is fine. But you can also have the light on a timer so that it is on from dawn to dusk. As to heat, it would be dependent on how close it is to the cage.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

is sitting right on top of the roof of the cage too close? And aren't full spectrum lights from home depot (how many watts is healthy) okay to use? I was thinking having a light, besides the other benefits, would provide more light to the room which only has one window. Since it's winter and dark, too.....
P.S. sorry for how jumbled it is


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

rainfeather said:


> is sitting right on top of the roof of the cage too close? And aren't full spectrum lights from home depot (how many watts is healthy) okay to use? I was thinking having a light, besides the other benefits, would provide more light to the room which only has one window. Since it's winter and dark, too.....
> P.S. sorry for how jumbled it is


Please read the previous pages of this thread, and also do a search for the topic on the forum. All of your questions have been previously answered.


----------

